# HELP, Ryzen 5 3600, MSI b450 tomahawk max memory issue



## WatEagle (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi guys, as title I just updated my rig with a new mobo and cpu and updated the bios to the latest version. My ram is 2 dimms of samsung at 2400 mhz, the other 2 are crucial ballistix at the same speed. In my previous config I pushed all 4 dimms at 3000 mhz, now I they aren't stable even at 2933. 
The problem is that when I oc the ram sometimes it boots up and it's ok, then when I shut down and power off again it refuses to boot or even it did not post.

Please help me


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Stop mixing ram


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 6, 2019)

+ 1 from *eidairaman1 *every MB manual recommends using the exact same RAM.


----------



## WatEagle (Dec 6, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Stop mixing ram


I know it's not a good idea, but what  I can do?


----------



## spectatorx (Dec 6, 2019)

If you already have updated bios to latest version there is not much more you can do. Unfortunately am4 platform is very sensitive to anything related to memory and that's huge downside of that platform. Since i build PCs which is almost 20 years none platform before wasn't that sensitive to memory mismatching and so strict on memory compatibility.

IMO there are only two things you can try with current set of sticks. First is to put them in correct order like for dual channel: one set to A slots and other one to B slots or whatever ram slots are labeled on that board. Second thing, if xmp profiles are not stable try to manually set frequencies, timings and infinity fabric clock.


----------



## WatEagle (Dec 6, 2019)

spectatorx said:


> If you already have updated bios to latest version there is not much more you can do. Unfortunately am4 platform is very sensitive to anything related to memory and that's huge downside of that platform. Since i build PCs which is almost 20 years none platform before wasn't that sensitive to memory mismatching and so strict on memory compatibility.
> 
> IMO there are only two things you can try with current set of sticks. First is to put them in correct order like for dual channel: one set to A slots and other one to B slots or whatever ram slots are labeled on that board. Second thing, if xmp profiles are not stable try to manually set frequencies, timings and infinity fabric clock.


Yeah I resolved temporarily pulling out samsung's dimms. Now with only crucial ballisitx semms really solid.

QUESTION:
I overclocked them to 2800 mhz, stable

Should I buy ohter 2 dimms that are the same or should I go with a new set of ram?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

WatEagle said:


> Yeah I resolved temporarily pulling out samsung's dimms. Now with only crucial ballisitx semms really solid.
> 
> QUESTION:
> I overclocked them to 2800 mhz, stable
> ...



not when you can get a better performing set like this on your qvl.









						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-32GVR - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-32GVR with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				





or step up to a decent 3600 kit.









						G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17D-16GTRS - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17D-16GTRS with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				





you're in Italy so it would all depend on what ram prices run there.
not sure how this converts over there or how your taxes are. 






						Kit Barrette Mémoire 32Go (2x16Go) DIMM DDR4 G.Skill RipJaws V PC4-25600 (3200 Mhz) (Nero), F4-3200C16D-32GVK : Amazon.it: Informatica
					

Kit Barrette Mémoire 32Go (2x16Go) DIMM DDR4 G.Skill RipJaws V PC4-25600 (3200 Mhz) (Nero), F4-3200C16D-32GVK : Amazon.it: Informatica



					www.amazon.it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2019)

WatEagle said:


> I know it's not a good idea, but what  I can do?



Either sell that samsung ram for more of the exact same crucial, or vice versa or get a better motherboard.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Either sell that samsung ram for more of the exact same crucial, or vice versa or get a better motherboard.



his motherboard has a pretty large qvl
probably around 100 sets of ram

with a ton of 3200-3600 kits from all manufacturers.






						B450 TOMAHAWK MAX | Motherboard  | MSI Global
					

Best AMD AM4 B450 ATX motherboard, Turbo M.2, Extended heatsink, USB 3.2 Gen 2, Mystic Light, MSI MAG




					www.msi.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> his motherboard has a pretty large qvl
> probably around 100 sets of ram
> 
> with a ton of 3200-3600 kits from all manufacturers.
> ...



Well then it will be easy for him


----------

